# NO PRESSURE TREATED BUNK BOARDS ANYMORE!!



## Swampthing(True) (Oct 31, 2012)

Well I had a good wake up call the other day when someone told me about the fact my bunk boards could be eating through my jon boat lol. I had 10 foot pressure treated bunks on my trailer for months now yikes. so I went out yesterday and picked up some regular ole pine 2x6x12'1 and thompsons water sealed the crap out of them figure ill head to the launch this morning after work and swap em out. But just a warning incase im not the only dummy out there dont use pressure treated wood on your boat !


----------



## spotco2 (Oct 31, 2012)

Good for you getting rid of that pressure treated wood! It has no business being anywhere near your boat.

Before you get to happy about using that Thompsons Water Seal, read the following topic. There are better options to seal your fresh wood with that will last you a very, very long time.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=16067#p167893


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 31, 2012)

I use pressure treated but I have a plastic glide rail on top - they never touch the metal of the boat


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 31, 2012)

My trailers have PT bunks, but they are carpeted.


----------



## TNtroller (Oct 31, 2012)

and the chemicals in the PT wood will leech thru the carpet to the boat hull.


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 31, 2012)

True enough. But I keep a good coat of Trilux 33 antifouling paint on both my aluminum boats. Still, the carpet is a PITA and has to be replaced. Maybe I will go with plastic skids on the bunks at some point.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 31, 2012)

I took cutting boards and cut about 2" wide strips and then countersunk SS screws - works great - just be careful on steep ramps and do not loosen the front strap until the boat is ready to launch - they are slick


Loading is super easy - one hand and the boat just slides on now


----------

